
Implementation of Conductive Concrete for Deicing (2008) [pdf] - phrogdriver
http://nlcs1.nlc.state.ne.us/epubs/R6000/B016.0132-2008.pdf
======
brudgers
A shorter recent news story:
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/energy/2016/01/16016-cond...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/energy/2016/01/16016-conductive-
concrete-could-melt-mounds-of-snow/)

